# German shepherd quotes?



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

everyone add your own! this is one that I heard today - 



A good German Shepherd will always follow the law, but they have their lawyer on speed dial and can really split hairs it comply with the law and still get what they want.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

"If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will not bite you. This is the principal difference between a dog and a man."
- Mark Twain

"He's the co-worker who will never turn his back on you, the loyal friend who alway forgives you, and a fierce protector who you know will never let anything bad happen to you on his watch. I will never get another breed of dog." - Family friend of mine, who is a police officer and has a working German Shepherd. 


"Thorns may hurt you, men desert you, sunlight turn to fog;
but you're never friendless ever, if you have a dog."
-Douglas Mallock

"I think we are drawn to dogs because they are the uninhibited creatures we might be if we weren't certain we knew better. They fight for honor at the first challenge, make love with no moral restraint, and they do not for all their marvelous instincts appear to know about death. Being such wonderfully uncomplicated beings, they need us to do their worrying."
- _The Trouble With Bird Dogs_ (even if you're not into hunting I definitely recommend this book. I read it when I was about 8 or 9 and was at that stage where I gobbled up any material I could find about animals)

"The disposition of noble dogs is to be gentle with people they know and the opposite with those they don't know...How, then, can the dog be anything other than a lover of learning since it defines what's its own and what's alien."
- Plato

Sadly I don't know many about German Shepherds...


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

*"We give dogs time we can spare, space we can spare, and love we can spare. And in return, dogs give us their all. It's the best deal man has ever made." *

* Author: M. Acklam*


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

"please clean your plate, the dog hates my cooking"

my personal favorite: "a dog naps so much because it loves so hard"


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

"Women and cats will do as they please and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea."
-- Robert A. Heinlein

"In dog training, jerk is a noun, not a verb."
-- Dr. Dennis Fetko

This is my email siggy line--
In order to really enjoy a dog, one doesn't merely train him to be semi-human. The point of it is to open oneself to the possibilty of becoming part dog.
- Edward Hoagland


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Here are some good ones that I borrowed from another forum:

"Utility is the true creation of beauty"
"If my dog isn't learning, I am doing something wrong"
"Its not the size of the dog in the fight, its the size of the fight in the dog"
"The dog never lies to the handler, so why would the handler ever lie to the dog?"
"Make sure my shepherd dog remains a working dog, for I have struggled all my life long for that aim."
"The worst training issue a dog will ever have is the turd stuck on the other end of it's leash."
"49% fur, 51% teeth...feeling lucky?"
"Jaws of justice"
"four-footed radar and we own the night"
"Properly trained, a man can be dog's best friend."
"Bitches do it better... and so do their dogs!"
"My bitch is trained,so is the dog"


----------

